# Sable Pup - Color questions



## JPurvis24 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all, 

We are adding a working line sable female to our household, we currently have an AKC black/tan male. 

My question is can anyone "guess" what her coloring will be as far as Dark or black sable? The mother is solid black and the father is a dark sable color. 

She is currently 7 weeks, the photos below are of her and her 8 month old brother from the same parents, different litter. 

Thank you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She's a good looking pup!


----------



## vonHuggs (Dec 17, 2015)

Your best guess is to look at her sire and brother and what's in her pedigree!

Your pup is adorable


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

She will most likely look like her brother. I have a sable too that looks close to her brother and she was fawn with a little black and now she is a very dark sable. Check her pedigree if she has one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask your breeder what she looked like as a newborn. And is her belly really dark? It seems that how much black is on their belly is an indication on how dark they'll be.


----------



## JPurvis24 (Sep 16, 2015)

thanks for the help so far, she does have a certified pedigree so I will have to look, Both the father and the brother are pretty dark sable with dark faces and paws. 

Her belly is quite dark as well.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

She's really beautiful. She has really dark penciling on her toes; maybe she'll head towards black sable, but then again, that coat will change a few times.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Expect her to change a lot as she matures. Halo was very dark as a puppy, the darkest in her litter. And then she went almost totally blonde before getting dark again!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Probably dark sable. They change a lot before the final color sets.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello!
I have a female sable that is quite similar in color and markings to yours. It is true they change many times during growth and can change seasonally too. I was very lucky as my breeder had bred with the parents previously so i was able to see the sables from the previous litter and it seems that my girl will turn out like her daddy and be a dark to black sable with deep brown/red masking around the eyes. Out of all the colors the sable is the most intruiging and although i dont want my babay to grow up too fast i cant wait to see how she turns out. Your pup is beautiful.....enjoy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They do change so much !when they have those tar heels,pin striping on the toes and the stripe down the front legs and jet black hair underneath the belly/chest area points to being a dark sable not sure how dark although the parents are both dark so most likely in my opinion be a dark sable. They even change color depending on lighting. In the house max at night he looks so dark and when he is outside in the sunlight he looks a few shades lighter. Max's mom was very dark bicolor and dad a pattered sable -looked like a blanket black and tan. He has a brother who is a dark sable like him, a sister who is a pattern sable and the rest of the litter was black and tan. He has a pattered sable, black and tan, and solid black dog in his lines. Nice looking pup! Enjoy!


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

From what I've gathered, sables come in dark or light. My sable looked a lot like yours as a puppy, she only got darker. She is 8 months old now and has a nice black face and a dark coat with a sort of silver collar. So my guess would be your pup will probably look a lot like her brother. But yes, sable coats go through crazy changes.


----------



## MOGSD4Life (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's our girl at almost 8 weeks. Doesn't have any tar heels though.


----------



## MOGSD4Life (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's our girl at almost 8 weeks. Doesn't have any tar heels though


----------



## JPurvis24 (Sep 16, 2015)

MOGSD4Life said:


> Here's our girl at almost 8 weeks. Doesn't have any tar heels though



Nice pup! Yea she looks really similar to ours minus the penciling and tar heels... Maya is getting lighter at the moment so I am assuming that will continue for awhile before she goes dark again... 

Her belly and pencil marks are very dark, pretty much black.. so im hoping she will have the dark/black sable look to her.

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## JPurvis24 (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is a thread with more updated photos: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/618161-maya-updated-pics.html


----------



## MOGSD4Life (Jan 2, 2016)

Very pretty. Yes I bet she'll be pretty dark. I'm starting to worry that mine will be more of a patterned sable. I think that because of the white throat area she's got and how tan her legs are. I was told she is a dark sable by the breeder though. The mother is dark sable with nothing but sables in her line. The father is a black and tan. All of the puppies were dark sable.


----------



## MOGSD4Life (Jan 2, 2016)

Here are some more pics of her


----------

